# Android app Friday promises to 'index your life' - alpha invites ahoy!



## editor (May 26, 2011)

This could be just the thing for my easily-befuddled head....



> In many ways, the actions we take on our mobile phones are representative of our lives, tracking who we know, what we do and where we go. Friday, a private alpha application by India-based startup Dexetra, looks to help you collect these mobile moments and build a journal that you can reference and recall.
> 
> “We are helping people remember their lives,” Dexetra co-founder Binil Antony explains. “We thought that since the role being played by the smartphone is so significant, why not use it to assist people?”
> 
> ...


Sign up for it here: http://friday-app.com/?referred_by=14184

Read more and see great comments fail: http://mashable.com/2011/05/25/dexetra/


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2011)

How long before the 'Friday app being used to track people's movements!' thread?


----------



## mack (May 26, 2011)

Hope this app helps with my memory - just tried signing up forgetting that I'd already signed up and got an invite 5 days ago.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2011)

mack said:


> Hope this app helps with my memory - just tried signing up forgetting that I'd already signed up and got an invite 5 days ago.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 26, 2011)

That app sounds positively sinister.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That app sounds positively sinister.


 
I'm reading The Filter Bubble: What The Internet Is Hiding From You at the moment, fascinating insight into how companies like Google, Amazon and Facebook are tracking your data online and building massive databases to personalise the web for you for financial profit. Well worth reading...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 26, 2011)

Nokia had an app that did this a few years ago; it aggregated all your texts and calls and notes and photos and so on by date and you could look through it and download it to a desktop app (if you had a Windows system, anyway, which I didn't so I didn't).

There was a bit of a fad for it in general back then... "lifeblogging". I think even Palm got into it, or maybe I'm misremembering.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Nokia had an app that did this a few years ago; it aggregated all your texts and calls and notes and photos and so on by date and you could look through it and download it to a desktop app (if you had a Windows system, anyway, which I didn't so I didn't).
> 
> There was a bit of a fad for it in general back then... "lifeblogging". I think even Palm got into it, or maybe I'm misremembering.


 
Yep, I tried that out, it was a bit crap really...


----------



## miss minnie (May 26, 2011)

The Android version of IPHONE SECRETLY TRACKING HOW DULL YOUR LIFE IS


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 26, 2011)

just write shit down.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 26, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> just write shit down.


 
I do this. I have a paper book and some pens, and when something interesting happens I write it down. I can even draw pictures and diagrams and put physical media in it. It'll be the next big thing I reckon, I can't believe nobody has thought of it before.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I do this. I have a paper book and some pens, and when something interesting happens I write it down. I can even draw pictures and diagrams and put physical media in it. It'll be the next big thing I reckon, I can't believe nobody has thought of it before.


Until you lose the book of course. Then you're royally fucked.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 26, 2011)

I counter this issue by not losing them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

editor said:


> Until you lose the book of course. Then you're royally fucked.


 
Never lost a book or a phone for that matter...I use a mixture of paper notes and online synced notes...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2011)

I would need one to tell me what I did and said last night not where I did it.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I counter this issue by not losing them.


I hope you have a thief/fire proof bag/house/car.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 26, 2011)

Actually, being serious for a bit, note-taking and journalling is a subject that I spend a lot of time agonising about, because I have some sort of hypergraphia; in my current journal I've written just over 100 sides of A5 since the beginning of the month and it's pretty much all shite, nothing much interesting has happened. I also keep timestamped activity text files for work, and enter all my tasks into software that stores the times when I mark them complete, which syncs between three computers and two devices and THE CLOUD. I archive emails and clippings and recordings in assorted storage programs, all tagged and categorised. If I call a company I type up a timestamped note of it, etc etc.

The point of all of this, I've found, is less to record things but to organise my thoughts at the time, so automatic systems to record this stuff wouldn't help. Journalling on paper allows this as well, but forces me to spend less time fiddling with software and archival methods and syncing and more just basically producing content, even if I do mess with different pens and inks a lot. Writing on paper also captures more than typing, as mood and circumstance alter writing and it's a lot easier to mess with layout and appearance, and the process is more restful and reflective than gadget-fiddling.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2011)

I had a go on the HTC Flyer yesterday. It is sooo close to being the perfect note-taking/sketching tool and that's the only kind of tablet I'm interested in. Maybe v2 will nail it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I hope you have a thief/fire proof bag/house/car.



LOL! How often does the average persona actually experience all that in one life time?!



editor said:


> I had a go on the HTC Flyer yesterday. It is sooo close to being the perfect note-taking/sketching tool and that's the only kind of tablet I'm interested in. Maybe v2 will nail it.



Ah cool! What's the writing like, is it almost instant or is there a lag?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah cool! What's the writing like, is it almost instant or is there a lag?


It's nearly instant but not quite. I sketched a bit and it felt like I was actually 'drawing' on the screen (far more than on an phone or tablet) so I can really see the potential. Steve Jobs may insist that we don't need styluses, but some people definitely do. Including me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2011)

I think he's right when it comes to the average person but specialists will always be catered for if this thing does the business.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 29, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I do this. I have a paper book and some pens, and when something interesting happens I write it down. I can even draw pictures and diagrams and put physical media in it. It'll be the next big thing I reckon, I can't believe nobody has thought of it before.


 
It will never catch on.


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 7, 2011)

Just got an alpha invite so have installed this and will give it a try. Seems pretty nifty after 10 minutes playing around with it, I'll give it a week or so to weigh it up though.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

I got the link too, but at 3.45MB it's a bit of a beast. Does it install to the SD card?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Well its definitely an alpha...

And yrs it will go to SD


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 7, 2011)

editor said:


> I got the link too, but at 3.45MB it's a bit of a beast. Does it install to the SD card?



Yeah, you can move it to SD no probs. 

I'd be interested to hear what you think of it.



joustmaster said:


> Well its definitely an alpha...


 

Needs a bit of work doesn't it! I can see potential though.


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2011)

Another one here:

Momento.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

Winot said:


> Another one here:
> 
> Momento.


That's iPhone only.


----------



## Winot (Jun 7, 2011)

editor said:


> That's iPhone only.


 
Quite right.  As you were.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Winot said:


> Another one here:
> 
> Momento.


 
Nice little app, not heard of that, cheers!


----------

